# I play weed deluxe, do you?



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

What the hell is that


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't even remember making this thread.


King Arthur said:


> What the hell is that


Its a card game.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

awesome what kind of things do you do? Can a non toker participate?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 10, 2015)

Non toker can play 
*Rules *- _How to Play_

*Object*: To grow the most plants in your garden.

*Play*: Shuffle the Cards, then deal each player seven cards facedown. The remainder of the cards should be stacked facedown in the center of the table. Also, each player needs to have a space in front of him (or her) to build a garden. The garden can hold up to, and should never exceed, five cards.

The player to the left of the dealer takes the first turn, then play continues clockwise. When taking a turn, select a card from the deck and then either play or discard one card from your hand. If the deck runs out, continue playing without drawing cards. If you cannot play, then you must discard a card.

The round ends when a player has five plant cards in his garden (or all players run out of cards). Add the number of pot plants in each garden to each player's score. Keep playing rounds until at least one player reaches 50 points. The player with the highest score wins. If there is a tie, play another round.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 10, 2015)

*Deluxe Weed!* is a strategy card game where players compete to grow the most pot plants. Includes all the same cards as the original Weed! card game and 7 new characters! You can still Steal plants from other players and Bust another player for possession. Now you can also use Wendy Weedwacker to slowly hack away at someone's garden. Bugs eat away at a plant card unless you stop them with a can of Bug Spray. POTZILLA still wipes out a player's entire garden, but you can now annihilate everyone's crops with Slash Burn.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Where can I buy this game?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Games-and-Puzzles-DLK104156/dp/B00678BOUE you can get at other places also just google it. I got mine at a head shop.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hell yeah I'm all over it, thanks broskies!


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 11, 2015)

This game sounds like Poker! Hehehehehhe, poke her in the butt!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> This game sounds like Poker! Hehehehehhe, poke her in the butt!


liquor in the front, poker In the rear


----------

